# Salomon Dancehaul 152 (2022)



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

Great review. What are your stats?


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Ha, forgot about that : 1m83, 75kg, size 9. Updating the post!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice review. I was riding my 147 yesterday. 75kg, 1.65M size 9. It was an icy groomer day and on the lift up, looking at the meager 147 length, I was seriously doubting my decision on board choice. But it was the first day on the mountain in a couple weeks and I wanted something more playful. I was not disappointed. That short fat deck absolutely ripped groomers. When things chopped up it surfed through narrow “shaved ice” line like a champ. Mostly back footed steering for the latter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah, I chose the 52 to have something playful, and it is, but it handles much more than I anticipated. Far from a squirely noodle!


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

@Etienne I absolutely love reading your reviews - partly because you usually mention how it compares to the Asymulator and it helps relate. Great job on this one  

Funny enough with all the snow we’ve been getting in Utah, I’ve been taking out my 52 Dancehaul a lot more than my Asymulator. I get about the same giggles and grins from the Dancehaul - sort of in a different way, more carvy, less switch freestyle- but its so much more versatile. I don’t have to limit my terrain options based on what I’m riding, it can pretty much go anywhere like you said.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks! 
For me this was a key point for my playful resort board. When I grab it, we usually roam the resort-and we ride pretty large ones-in search of something fun. Maybe it's pow, maybe it's park, maybe it's groomer, or all of this we don't know, often we ride a bit with family before leaving for something else. And for that, it's a great board indeed! But yeah I guess we're not the only ones riding (or wanting to ride) both the Asymulator and the Dancehaul. Same range on paper, pretty different ride on the snow.

Now not everyone might need that. For exemple in the backcountry I could specialize more, because I plan a lot and I know which conditions I might encounter. Some people just know if they're gonna ride park, groomers etc. That's just not me


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

That is some beautiful riding. I just didn't love this board the way most of the people on this forum seem to have.

For me it's the third board in my quiver. Maybe it's because I'm not quite at the riding level of you guys, so I'm not playing around in tougher terrain.I found it to be slightly ungainly in Moguls and tree runs. So whenever I know I'm going to run some difficult runs I'd much prefer my flagship. 

And yeah it carves nice, but not as well as my Sufari, it failes to match the variety of carve shapes and the speed of the Sufari for me. 

Powder was my biggest disappointment, I thought the short and fat boards were essentially powder boards with added abilities. However it is the least favorite of my three in powder, maybe I overwhelm the 152 at almost 190 lb ? Whatever the case I just found myself getting a little bit stuck in places where I wouldn't with the other two. I think base glide has a lot to do with it.

That being said for playing around, when I know I'm not going to be on difficult terrain this board is fun. Especially the pop, I love it for side hits it's also obviously great for buttering. ( For just blazing through moguls though I actually like the flagship better. The 3D shaping and the narrow width really helps.)


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah totally agree on carving and powder: in the world of playful all-mountain, it's really nice to have this kind of carve and float. Now compared to borads like a Surfari, it's a very basic carve (pretty much one turn…) and it floats but it's no pow board either.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Great review  

I was really interested to hear about the powder performance as I will be taking mine to Japan in a few weeks time. It won't be my powder day board as I will also have my Korua Dart but I do expect to find some leftover stashes on the days I am riding the Dancehaul.

I have a fair amount of time on it here in Australia but no powder riding at all. I think the board is a lot of fun, very accessible pop and very playful. Probably the only limitation is the softer flex but this is also what makes it fun too.


----------

